# Moebius Wonder Woman... $75???



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ebay is selling a Moebius reissue Wonder Woman kit for $75?????

What a Bargain ...Only $50.00 more than CultTVman sells it for 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-WONDER-WOMAN...item19bda4b8af

So....Where did he get this kit from if they haven't been released yet???...
Mcdee

This Thread was posted on the Moebius Forum but for no reason was Locked???
This forum is called HobbyTALK...isn't it?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Who knows why it was locked Denis??? Probably because it's not scifi....
I wish I knew how to move my Hanging Cage WIP over to the modeling forum....
I'm surprised there's so many figure topics there right now- it seems to usually be J2, Seaview, Flying sub, or Chariot.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris it's not the forum it once was..You're right if it's not J2 or Irwin Allen it doesn't get too far...
Anyway my main interest in that thread is are the Wonder Woman kits released?
Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, Denis and Chris...


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> *Yeah Chris it's not the forum it once was*..You're right if it's not J2 or Irwin Allen it doesn't get too far...
> Anyway my main interest in that thread is are the Wonder Woman kits released?
> Denis


You guys are not kidding. It would be nice if there was a more even keel there. I guess if we all had after-market parts to hawk for specific scifi kits we could get a larger percentage of varied post to last longer. 

Why has impartial moderating (true moderating) of that forum been so tough to realize? I just don't get it.

BTW -- WW is here.. whooohoo!

Regards,

geoff


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

geoffdude said:


> You guys are not kidding. It would be nice if there was a more even keel there. I guess if we all had after-market parts to hawk for specific scifi kits we could get a larger percentage of varied post to last longer.
> 
> Why has impartial moderating (true moderating) of that forum been so tough to realize? I just don't get it.
> 
> ...


Very well said! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

geoffdude said:


> BTW -- WW is here.. whooohoo!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> geoff


Where? Wheredat Wonder Woman? Giggity-giggity-giggity!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I see my "Moebius and the Batman" thread has been lumped in with the generic "wish list" thread, where everyone is apparently supposed to put every "sure would like it if..." posting. Then, whenever he feels like it or just by accident, the moderator will delete everything.

The thread quickly turned into lots of people, myself included, saying "I'd like to see," but the essential fact that Moebius has two Batman-related licenses was not a wish.

Irritating. Forums don't thrive if members don't feel like they have some degree of latitude to say what they want, the way they want. I think I'm going to take my ball and go home.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry about your thread getting locked down on the other forum, McDee. Seems like a legit topic to me.  I love Moebius models, but I don't even visit their forum any more. That site has always seemed a tad unfriendly to me. :drunk: Moebius has an awesome line of kits and superior customer service; they seem to be nice people.  But their forum doesn't really reflect the company's good qualities.

As for the Wonder Woman on ebay... remember in the not too distant past when a $75 WW would have been an incredible bargain? I imagine that an original still in the box would bring quite a bit of dough. Now we'll be able to get a couple for what one built-up would have cost.:thumbsup: Oh, happy day. (I'd congratulate Moebius on their forum site, but I don't visit their forum any more). :tongue:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Todd P. said:


> I see my "Moebius and the Batman" thread has been lumped in with the generic "wish list" thread, where everyone is apparently supposed to put every "sure would like it if..." posting. Then, whenever he feels like it or just by accident, the moderator will delete everything.
> 
> The thread quickly turned into lots of people, myself included, saying "I'd like to see," but the essential fact that Moebius has two Batman-related licenses was not a wish.
> 
> Irritating. Forums don't thrive if members don't feel like they have some degree of latitude to say what they want, the way they want. I think I'm going to take my ball and go home.


...wait up, Todd...I may be along shortly...


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, I spent a couple minutes grinding my teeth. From a business point of view, I'd have called that a positive thread that makes customers happy. Why kill it?

But it's stupid to fret about garbage like that. Plainly the current moderator of the Moebius forum isn't running things in a way I like, so fine, I'll stay off it. Obviously I'm not the first to decide to do that.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're definitely not Todd. It's easier and less worrisome to just post on the modeling forum. I'm pretty sure there's a lot of guys that think that way too- me included.
It's a shame...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

geoffdude said:


> You guys are not kidding. It would be nice if there was a more even keel there. I guess if we all had after-market parts to hawk for specific scifi kits we could get a larger percentage of varied post to last longer.
> 
> Why has impartial moderating (true moderating) of that forum been so tough to realize? I just don't get it.
> 
> ...


I agree totally, Moderating is not what's happening on the Moebius forum, if it were 3/4 of the J2 threads would have been relegated to the Wish List 
I've even noticed Moebius frequenting this Forum more often lately:thumbsup:Figure modelers might just as well abandon that site...way too frustrating...
I have Wonder Woman on Pre order with CultTVman but haven't heard anything yet...Have any of you guys seen it for sale in any Hobby Shops yet?
Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Hopefully the WW kit will soon start appearing on ebay with a low Buy It Now price. The $75 seller is probably just one in a long line of people who've tried to sell Comic Scenes kits for $275 or built-ups with parts missing for hundreds of $.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well last night I saw another WW on ebay from Moebius for $35 and after I posted that in, then the thread was shut down. :drunk: So I guess it must be me then! Sad - just sad!

When CultTVMan (Steve) gets them in, I'll get one from him.:thumbsup: Along with Super Boy! Steve's sit said they will ship next week for orders.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Speaking of Superboy, et. al., have you guys seen these yet? I'll bet my bottom dollar (pardon the pun), that Wonder Woman's stars are gonna show up there sooner or later.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Remember when the Moebius Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde was released? One seller on eBay had up an auction about two months before the kit was released. The language he used in the listing was deceptive but not quite false. He mentioned only Aurora, no Moebius, and spoke about the rarity of original kits. He spoke of the kit being manufactured in China as if it were a rather exotic thing.

His price was $350.

The guy did that with a lot of kits for a couple of years and managed to sell some for far more than they were worth.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mrmurph said:


> Sorry about your thread getting locked down on the other forum, McDee. Seems like a legit topic to me.  I love Moebius models, but I don't even visit their forum any more. That site has always seemed a tad unfriendly to me. :drunk: Moebius has an awesome line of kits and superior customer service; they seem to be nice people.  But their forum doesn't really reflect the company's good qualities.
> 
> As for the Wonder Woman on ebay... remember in the not too distant past when a $75 WW would have been an incredible bargain? I imagine that an original still in the box would bring quite a bit of dough. Now we'll be able to get a couple for what one built-up would have cost.:thumbsup: Oh, happy day. (I'd congratulate Moebius on their forum site, but I don't visit their forum any more). :tongue:


I don`t go to the Moebius forum for all these same reasons.If the "moderator" there has no interest in what your discussing then it gets kiboshed.It`s called "The God Complex".


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Ebay is selling a Moebius reissue Wonder Woman kit for $75?????
> 
> What a Bargain ...Only $50.00 more than CultTVman sells it for
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-WONDER-WOMAN...item19bda4b8af
> ...


If it`s the same posting I seen on Ebay they actually claim it`s in stock.


----------

